# How to convert an electrical panel into a junction box



## jar546 (Jan 5, 2016)

How to convert an electrical panel into a junction box when you raise the main panel to the first floor to comply with the flood plain ordinance


----------



## Msradell (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm assuming that this hasn't yet been inspected and obviously hasn't passed inspection. Looks like whoever did it had a lot of practice with macramé!


----------



## jar546 (Jan 5, 2016)

> I'm assuming that this hasn't yet been inspected and obviously hasn't passed inspection. Looks like whoever did it had a lot of practice with macramé!


Ha, nope.  It was inspected.  We were brought in privately for another reason and found this.  Not uncommon in northeaster Pennsylvania


----------



## Msradell (Jan 6, 2016)

> Ha, nope. It was inspected. We were brought in privately for another reason and found this. Not uncommon in northeaster Pennsylvania


I would think that area would get a lot of influence from the NY, NJ, etc. areas and you would be knee-deep in permit and inspection requirements! Hard to believe they get away with stuff like this.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 6, 2016)

I have to be honest with you.  Much of the Poconos has a lot of contractors from NY & NJ that talk a good game and talk about how tough NJ is but the proof isn't in the pudding.  A lot of their work leaves a lot to be desired.  So, either the enforcement over there isn't as tough as they say or they are working in PA because they can't in NY NJ....  Who knows.


----------

